# a los que les voy a mandar una carta



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

De nuevo una pregunta. Quiero decir en español: Die Gewinner sind diejenigen, denen ich einen Brief schicken werde.

La propuesta de un español fue: Los ganadores son a los que les voy a mandar una carta.

¿No es posible: Los ganadores son los que (les) voy a mandar una carta?

¿Son correctas las dos frases?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Peterdg

No me gusta la versión que te dio "el español" y tampoco la tuya.

Mi intento: "Los ganadores son los a quienes (les) voy a mandar una carta".

El uso de "quienes" evita la cacafonía si lo dices de esta manera: "Los ganadores serán los a los que (les) voy a mandar una carta".


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ah vale, sabía que faltaba algo.

Gracias y saludos


Daniela


----------



## Tonerl

_*Hier mein Vorschlag:*_

_*Die Gewinner sind diejenigen, denen ich einen Brief schicken werde *_
_*Los ganadores son aquellos a los que/quienes voy a mandar una carta/mandaré una carta*_


----------



## Tonerl

_*Hola Peter !*_
_*Lamentablemente, nos hemos cuzado !*_


----------



## Peterdg

Tonerl said:


> _*Hola Peter !*_
> _*Lamentablemente, nos hemos cuzado !*_


Hombre, ¡no pasa nada!


----------

